
A new community for aspiring engineers and devs - benzday
https://twitter.com/seinterns
======
benzday
Hi,

I decided to start a community that focuses on encouraging and providing
valuable resources for people on their tech journey in coding. It's fairly
new, so currently there is only a few hundred followers built, but if you know
anyone or would pass it along to someone that might be interested in it, let
me know! I think it is time we all started being more welcoming and positive
for juniors and those who aspire to hold a software position someday. We all
started somewhere!

~~~
precious98
I like it. Thanks for sharing

